# push-start button on a beetle...



## DubLicious (Feb 7, 2002)

Has it been done?! if not, CAN it be done?! i want it!







i cant stop thinking about it. haha
if anyone has any info could they let me know? 
mmm.....pusssshhhh staaarrrrttttt.


----------



## wordbrian (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (DubLicious)*

whats that


----------



## DubLicious (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (wordbrian)*

u know.. the honda s2000s have it. u put ur key in the ignition switch, then turn it all the way to the right. instead of starting the car that way, u press the clutch in, and u have to push a red button and THEN it starts the engine. its just so darn cool!!! 
here.... this it what it is on the s2k... 








u can kinda tell, its the red button with the label " engine start"








and a far away pic to give u an idea on where it is.. 








wouldnt that be SOO cool on a beetle?! IMHO... omg yes! 


[Modified by DubLicious, 12:33 AM 3-25-2002]


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (DubLicious)*

Go to the Honda dealership, buy the part, install it in your dash. Get a factory shop manual with a wiring diagram, locate the wire that triggers the starter via the ignition switch, then run it to the s2000 button instead of the ignition switch.
It could be a bunch of headaches with the immobilizer, but it may not... I've never done it.


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (vortexblue)*

I've seen this kit offered somewhere on the internet. There was a HUGE demand for them after the S2K came out.
Here's one that I found.
http://www.optauto.com/webstore/product_list.asp?dept=881&last=881 

Steve


----------



## DubLicious (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (ssvr6)*

awesome, this is the response i was hoping for. thanks so much!!








today after laying out in the sun for a few hours, im gonna drive myself to the nearest honda dealership and inquire within








i checked out that site too, if the honda dealership is a poop-head then ill just order it online. 
do you really think having this button would mess around with the immobilizer? 
maybe i could buy it then get the guys who did my alarm to install it for me. 
anyway, thanx for the info!


----------



## SLEEPER162 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (DubLicious)*

I've seen 2 RSi's with it. Key ignition is next to the parking brake, ane the start switch is by the wheel


----------



## neubeet (Nov 28, 2000)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (SLEEPER162)*

One aftermarket kit is by Ignighted(sp). There is another one I've seen & it's pretty cheap-around 25 bucks. They come in different colors also. If someone installs one of these, it would be easy to run another switch(hidden) to be used for a kill switch. Check out the new Mercedes S500 convertible. The starter switch is in the top of the auto stick shift, like a lock out button. Pretty trick. Sweet car.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (DubLicious)*

The Jaguar XKE had these also. I owned a '67 Series I in 72-73. Flipping on the ignition key got the fuel pump ticking, then punching the starter button produced that beautiful sound back through the dual chrome resonators as the 4.2L DOHC Six came to life. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.
Oh, believe you could use any standard push button switch from an electrical supply house. They should be available in black or red. My concern would be opening up the wire harness and making alterations. I'd want good instructions from someone who's done it before...make sure it's done right so you don't have problems down the road. 
Dan 00nbglx


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (dhk)*

...lest we forget...
it also came in the early ACVWs!


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (vortexblue)*

there is a company called ignited, i dont konw if they make them for VW's but i know they make them for most applications


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (DubLicious)*

So you have to put the key in, turn it, push in the clutch, then push the little red button. Hmmmmm I prefer the old fashioned way "stick it in" and turn it on. End of story.


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (vwnb99)*

you guys are crazy to pay dealership prices. 
i put a pushbutton in my car 'cause my lock cylinder died. i went to pep boys, got one for 7 bucks, and it took me about 10 minutes to intall. easy as pie.


----------



## vdub11 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: push-start button on a beetle... (porn8069)*

http://www.arospeed.com has them for about 60 bux


----------

